# 1/24TH Drag Racing Michigan Nationals



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

The US Spring Nationals will be March 2nd thru the 4th. The event will be run under UDA rules. The classes are
GTD/SSD
SS/A
F/M
P/M
T/S
A/FC
MM/PS
P/S-27 
E/PS * Sealed ProSlot PS2003 10/54
Index and Bracket racing on Saturday night along with Concourse 
The schedule will be posted on the website. www.tsshobbies.com 
If you need any further information or Hotel information please contact me. 
Looking forward to seeing all of you there :wave:


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

*US Spring Nationals 1ST Day*

First day got off to a bang with all the top racers in the country! New records were being set left and right. Come out and join the fun if you can.


----------



## breaume (Feb 7, 2007)

Tbolt,

I was thinking of running up to your place on saturday. but I cannot find the schedule information on your site.

brian


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

*1/24TH Drag Schedule*

Saturday till 9pm Sunday 8am till 4pm ?


----------

